# Amazing?



## withoutrulers (May 4, 2012)

This guy is obviously very talented. So why can't I stop laughing?


----------



## [SIL] (May 4, 2012)

you laughing but your heart is crying..


----------



## withoutrulers (May 4, 2012)

It's not about me, I'm here trying to help those who might be in same situation.


----------



## [SIL] (May 4, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> It's not about me, I'm here trying to help those who might be in same situation.



Every singing guy is a challenge ?! Yes please. But you happy where you at, you've reached what you wanted to now its only waiting game with smile on your face


----------



## Vibrant (May 4, 2012)

I think he is the male version of the mythical siren. his voice makes me want to do horrible things with a smile on my face.


----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)

Great thread. A1.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 4, 2012)

^^hater


----------



## IronAddict (May 4, 2012)

Why that was just magnificent! Totally outstanding and ear popping...

Being that he's russian and all, in his day job he doubles as an air raid siren.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 4, 2012)

i watched him perform in san francisco early in 2011.. very entertaining


----------



## Ezskanken (May 4, 2012)

And I was just about to step in the garage!  Dont have to now, this shit is cracking me up too!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i watched him perform in san francisco early in 2011.. very entertaining


Is he a castrati?


----------



## IronAddict (May 4, 2012)

I bet he went over well with that pillow biting crowd in SF.


----------



## _LG_ (May 4, 2012)

Jacked off


----------



## EARL (May 4, 2012)

This was not amazing. Just annoying. Even appalling.


----------

